# The FBI Stats are in: Crime in the U.S. Fell Again in 2014



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

But I thought that more guns equaled more crime?

The FBI Stats are in: Crime in the U.S. Fell Again in 2014 | NSSF Blog


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If crime fell, since there is plenty of crime, it must be concentrating in certain areas. I wonder where?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Try the State and Federal governments. Plenty of unsolved crimes committed there daily.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

If one removes from the data calculations crimes committed by those whom the Founding Fathers would not have allowed to be citizens, the United States has about the same level of crime per capita as Belgium. If you consider ONLY them, then they have about the same level of crime per capita as Zimbabwe. Makes sense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> If crime fell, since there is plenty of crime, it must be concentrating in certain areas. I wonder where?


The majority of crime is concentrated in certain zip codes of cities with populations at or above 200,000 people. As the size of the city increases, so does the crime.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted because your worthless post is not worth getting booted over.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

But it isn't the case universally that the larger the city is, the higher the crime rate...or that the denser the population is, the higher the crime rate. Here are ten cities with populations of over 200,000 that have a lower crime rate than the smaller towns of Ferguson, Missouri, or Pine Bluff, Arkansas: 10 Cities With the Lowest Crime in America - Safest Places To Live

I don't believe that gun control is the answer to crime, or that more guns cause more crime. Nor do I think that population density in general necessitates a higher crime rate. If may be that it's hard to point to a large American city today that doesn't have a crime problem, but then again, it's hard to point to an American city which has the same demographic makeup that it did one hundred years ago, when for example, New York had just as dense a population in a couple of boroughs as it does today, but much lower crime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Deleted because your worthless post is not worth getting booted over.


I'm curious, whose "worthless" post were you referring?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Billy Roper said:


> But it isn't the case universally that the larger the city is, the higher the crime rate...or that the denser the population is, the higher the crime rate. Here are ten cities with populations of over 200,000 that have a lower crime rate than the smaller towns of Ferguson, Missouri, or Pine Bluff, Arkansas: 10 Cities With the Lowest Crime in America - Safest Places To Live
> 
> I don't believe that gun control is the answer to crime, or that more guns cause more crime. Nor do I think that population density in general necessitates a higher crime rate. If may be that it's hard to point to a large American city today that doesn't have a crime problem, but then again, it's hard to point to an American city which has the same demographic makeup that it did one hundred years ago, when for example, New York had just as dense a population in a couple of boroughs as it does today, but much lower crime.


Good point Billy. Its pretty apparent from the FBI stats who is committing the crimes and where they are being committed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm curious, whose "worthless" post were you referring?


I was as well. I like to know if/when folks find my words worthless. Lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I was as well. I like to know if/when folks find my words worthless. Lol.


You're safe RedLion, its usually me with worthless dribble...:very_drunk:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You're safe RedLion, its usually me with worthless dribble...:very_drunk:


I have been know to stick my foot in my mouth on occasion as well.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you dribble when you drivel?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Do you dribble when you drivel?


Damn Straight I Do!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Crime was down In Milwaukee by 10%. We found out latter that was because mayor, COP and DA told LEO to stop taking reports.
Those numbers are worthless they only reflect what someone wants them to show at any given time.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Cooking the books! One of the many tricks they use, including reclassifying crimes, reclassifying jurisdictions, and the classic like you said, just not filing reports on certain crimes. Shameful. And some people are content letting such folks be responsible for theirs and their family's safety? Amazing.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Crime was down In Milwaukee by 10%. We found out latter that was because mayor, COP and DA told LEO to stop taking reports.
> Those numbers are worthless they only reflect what someone wants them to show at any given time.


Sometime, such as when Chicago and NY City want to try to sell their gun control as working, but for the most part the FBI and Bureau of Justice Stats are pretty accurate.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Sometime, such as when Chicago and NY City want to try to sell their gun control as working, but for the most part the FBI and Bureau of Justice Stats are pretty accurate.


 Not even close they relay on numbers reported to them. When the City just stops taking police reports of crime the numbers fall. It was the Feds that outed Milwaukee for what they were pulling.
Another trick they used was made it hard to file a report. If your house was broken into and no dead body on the floor no Officer would show up. If you wanted a report you had to go to the police station and file a report in person during normal hours. Milwaukee is still doing the same thing on a smaller scale.
However Gun crimes numbers get inflated one crime is often listed and 2 or 3.


----------

